

Google's plan to deliver HTTP over UDP - flying_whale
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/17/google-plans-to-propose-its-quic-network-protocol-which-delivers-http-over-udp-as-an-internet-standard/

======
deeviant
Why not just overhaul TCP?

TCP was and is pretty great at what it aims to to do, but it certainly is
getting a bit long in the teeth.

For one thing, streams are not quite convenient, it'd be great is messages
were a first class member of a new tcp.

Then look at the congestion control issues that are well known in TCP.

Is UDP just a better framework to build something from the ground up?

~~~
noselasd
Well, SCTP gives you messages as first class citizens if you like, or a stream
like TCP, multiple channels per connection and many other nice features.

It's mostly used inside telco networks. But unusable for consumers. The
routers/modems that people have in their homes don't NAT it, many cellular
network blocks it, etc.

An incompatible overhaul of TCP would face the same issues, unless you
implement it on top of UDP.

